# どうするも何も走ってる車の形を変えるなんて



## AnubisMarco

Hello, It's me again... Japanese is quite difficult... I'm having problems with another sentence...

どうする*も*何も走ってる車の形を変える*なんて
*What's that *も *before the "nanimo" (何も).. It's "also"?? I'm getting confused again... and it's the 何も a negative form? or it's just questioning??

I tried to translate it:

"Also, how does for don't change the shape of the car that is running?" (???)



Thanks in advance.


----------



## yoshiko

何も＞Nothing. That's it, it means "Nothing".

も＞Subject indicator particle which means "Also" or "Neither".

A:この人は知っていますか？
B:知りません。
C:私*も*知りません。


----------



## Flaminius

Hello, Anubis.

何も here is a negation more than anything else but it is part of a construction "Xも何も."  This means "It's not even a question of X" most of the time.

I am eager to answer your questions but this one in particular is lacking context for me to give a meaningful translation.  Please provide some in each of your enquiries.


----------



## AnubisMarco

Oh, I see...Sorry, I forgot put the context again >_<;

 Well, It's (again) an illegal car race in Tokyo's highways. They guy's driving very fast, and his partner says that... but before, there is this dialogue: (Comparing their car -a Lamborghini- with the rival's car -an Enzo-)

A: 250 Km/h!!! このスピードから空気はほんのささいな抵抗でもものすごい
障害になるんです!
B:それが完壁な空力ボディのエンツオに対する弱点だったんだ! (エンツオ is a car)
A: なる程な 
で?! どうすりゃ いいんだ メカニックマン!
B: *どうするも何も走ってる車の形を変えるなんて*


----------



## holynightfever

Flaminius said:


> 何も here is a negation more than anything else but it is part of a construction " Xも何も." This means "It's not even a question of X" most of the time.


 
Are you saying then, that 'nanimo' can be used either on its own to mean 'nothing' _or_ as part of a construction as described above?

If so could you give an example sentence in which it means 'nothing'?

EDIT: Sorry, the computer I'm using doesn't seem to like Japanese characters.


----------



## Flaminius

I cannot confidently say that the usage of 何も is limited to the two under discussion but it serves its functions in both.

Here is an example of 何も in sense of "nothing."

今日は何もとれなかった。
Today I couldn't catch anything [as in fishing].


----------



## Flaminius

Anubis,

The driver is demanding the mechanic (メカニックマン) to do something with pneumatic resistance generated by driving very fast.  The mechanic, appalled with the driver's understanding that there is something to be done, exclaims, "Doing something?  No way.  You are talking about changing the shape of a moving car."


----------



## AnubisMarco

I understand!!

Thanks, again!!!


----------



## kyn

Could you please break it down for me? I still don't get the part "~でももの~" in the first sentence. What kind of structure is this?
And the "で" used at the beginning of a sentence (spoken) which I hear a lot in conversations (like this : "で,..."), but I still don't get what it means. Could you explain as well ?


----------



## AnubisMarco

Actually, if i'm not that wrong, the expression is not ~でももの~...
It's *ものすごい

*According to the NJStar's dictionary:
ものすごい is (adj) earth-shattering; staggering; to a very great extent; terrible; frightful; 
horrible; (P).

I translated it like something so:
250 Km/h!!! このスピードから空気はほんのささいな抵抗でもものすごい
障害になるんです!

  ¡¡¡250 Km/h!!!
  ¡A esta velocidad, el aire, sólo por la mínima resistencia, se convierte en un obstáculo terrible!

(250 Km/h!!! At this speed, the air, only by minimum resistance , becomes a terrible obstacle!)

It's because the car, because of speed, "collided" against the air, and it seems to be like a wall... and as the character said: It became an obstacle.
I didn't translate it that literally, because it could lack of sense in the context... I just caught "an idea"...


----------



## kyn

I got it. Thanks. What about the "で" part?


----------



## lammn

> A: 250 Km/h!!! このスピードから空気はほんのささいな抵抗*でも*ものすごい障害になるんです!


 


kyn said:


> What about the "で" part?


 
Hi, kyn-san,

It is でも, not で. でも here means "even".



kyn said:


> And the "で" used at the beginning of a sentence (spoken) which I hear a lot in conversations (like this : "で,..."), but I still don't get what it means. Could you explain as well ?


 
で used at the beginning of a sentence means "well, then..."
However, this usage of で is _not_ what we are talking about in this thread.


----------



## kaito

I don't know it for sure but If one were to ask me to make a theory about where the で in the beginning of a sentence comes from I'd guess it's short for で(は) or じゃあ.


----------

